# Déçu, déçu, déçu...



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

j'ai acheté il y a deux ans maintenant un ibook g4. Après tout ce temps je peux dire que je suis vraiment déçu: lenteur de lancement des applications (j'ai l'impression de revenir de dix ans en arrière):sleep: ;plantage à répétition (firefox, safari, word) 
Je regrette presque mon achat.


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2006)

ph5660 a dit:


> j'ai acheté il y a deux ans maintenant un ibook g4. Après tout ce temps je peux dire que je suis vraiment déçu: lenteur de lancement des applications (j'ai l'impression de revenir de dix ans en arrière):sleep: ;plantage à répétition (firefox, safari, word)
> Je regrette presque mon achat.





Et ?......


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2006)

En gros... Quel ibook ? Quelle config ? Quel système ? T'as réparé les autorisations ?


----------



## PawBroon (21 Novembre 2006)

Je comprends ta detresse et je ne pourrais pas rester sans rien faire au risque de me mépriser.
J'ai ce qu'il te faut.
Tu emballes tout ce bazar qui litérallement comme figurativement devient lourd à porter pour toi et tu me le postes.

J'ai une certaine resilience et je pense que je pourrais tenir le coup.


----------



## legascon (21 Novembre 2006)

Un petit coup d'Onyx


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Normal pour un iBook de deux ans qui -on peut s'en douter- n'aura jamais été réinstallé.

Commence par balancer un coup de Onyx, par réparer tes autorisations, un petit fsck -y, toussa.... Ça devrait déja améliorer les choses.

Sinon, le mieux reste un formatage/réinstallation, qui devrait en principe résoudre le problème. Ton disque doit être très fragmenté aussi.

Bref, un ordinateur, ça s'entretient. Je ne te souhaites pas d'avoir à utiliser un jour un PC qui aurait subi le même traitement !  

Pour les manips, va faire un petit tour là:

http://www.osxfacile.com/rub_entretien.html


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2006)

Et puis bon on peut supposer qu'il a 256 mo de ram, sachant que OSX est poussif si moins de 512, et qu'il vaut mieux voir au moins 768 mo pour commencer à bien apprécier.


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

et bah y'a plus personne? Il est où ?


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

Il a perdu le fil


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

message supprimé


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

pour pawbroon
OK je t'envoie le tout par colissimo et par retour de courrier tu me files lon ordinateur:love: 
pour jaipatoukompri
effectivement je n'ai que 256 de ram ce qui doit expliquer la lenteur du systeme. pour l'instant je n'envisage pas d'acheter de la ram car y faut des sous...


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

et si tu faisais les operations de maintenance que nous tr&#232;s ch&#232;rs posteurs t'on chaudement recommand&#233; ?


----------



## legascon (21 Novembre 2006)

Meuhhhhhhhh non. il est juste allé télécharger onyx

Bon je sors.:rateau:


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

merci imax pour le lien. Je vais me plonger dedans


----------



## iMax (21 Novembre 2006)

Bonne lecture !


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> Meuhhhhhhhh non. il est juste allé télécharger onyx
> 
> Bon je sors.:rateau:



ouiais mais vu le manque de ram Safari n'est pas encore lancé


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

combien d'applications ouvertes en m&#234;me temps ?
combien de place dispo sur le disque dur ?
combien de sessions ouvertes en m&#234;me temps ?


----------



## JPTK (21 Novembre 2006)

ph5660 a dit:


> effectivement je n'ai que 256 de ram ce qui doit expliquer la lenteur du systeme. pour l'instant je n'envisage pas d'acheter de la ram car y faut des sous...




Cherche pas plus loin, le disque dur de l'ibook est lent et tu n'as que 256 mo de ram, en gros ton mac est asmathique :rateau: 
Dis nous la vitesse de ton processeur, c'est un G4 combien ?
On verra le prix de la barrette, si t'as vraiment pas de sous essaye au moins de mettre 256 mo en plus, tu verras la différence.
Vaut mieux aussi tourner sous 10.3 Panther ou 10.4 Tiger.
Du moins avec 512 mo minimum car Tiger avec 256 mo c'est vraiment lourd...


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

Allez-y, moquez vous. Je fait une quete pour m'acheter un mac tout neuf. Laisser vos dons sur www.unmacneufpourph5660.fr


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

tu as plein de solutions gratuites &#224; ta disposition, rellis bien les posts de ce fil, reponds &#224; nos questions et dans deux jours tu as un ibook quasi neuf :love:


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

ph5660 a dit:


> Allez-y, moquez vous. Je fait une quete pour m'acheter un mac tout neuf. Laisser vos dons sur www.unmacneufpourph5660.fr


le lien ne fonctionne pas :mouais:


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

alors j'ai un processeur 1.07 ghz powerpc g4
memoire 256 mo
mac osx 10.3.9
disque dur de 30 g. il reste a peine 7 g de libre


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

ph5660 a dit:


> alors j'ai un processeur 1.07 ghz powerpc g4


ok 


> memoire 256 mo


 pas ok du tout


> mac osx 10.3.9


ok


> disque dur de 30 g. il reste a peine 7 g de libre


ok
combien d'applications en même temps ?


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

il te faut de la DDR PC2700 qui ressemble &#224; &#231;a:


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

ph5660 a dit:


> alors j'ai un processeur 1.07 ghz powerpc g4
> memoire 256 mo
> mac osx 10.3.9
> disque dur de 30 g. il reste a peine 7 g de libre



Trop peu de memoire
Trop peu d'espace libre.
En gros, tu demandes à un manchot de ranger un foutoir le plus vite possible. Plus tu as de données sur ton DD plus ta machine doit travailler, et moins tu as de memoire moins le travaille est rapide, l'un dans l'autre tu comprendras que tu lui en demandes trop. Fais du trie, repare les autorisations, rajoute 512 mo de ram et déja ça ira mieux.


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

En general je travaille sur safari et word en meme temps. est ce que le fait d'ouvrir +s onglets en meme tps peut ralentir le systeme?


----------



## PawBroon (21 Novembre 2006)

Oui.
Tu dois pouvoir trouver ta Ram pas chére un peu partout.
eBay, vide grenier  etc.
Bon courage!


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

pour les autorisations c'est ce que je fais en ce mement meme. Quand j'ai acheter le mac il y avait deja plein de logiciel pre-installer sur le dd. je vais faire le tri


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

lance le moniteur d'activit&#233; et dis nous ce qui se passe



ph5660 a dit:


> En general je travaille sur safari et word en meme temps. est ce que le fait d'ouvrir +s onglets en meme tps peut ralentir le systeme?



une appli &#224; la fois pas plus


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

Je me rappelle il a quelque temps j'avais essayer de reinstaller mac osx sur le disque mais l'ordinateur avait refuse? je me demande si le fait de mettre a jour l'os il ne le reconnait plus?


----------



## naas (21 Novembre 2006)

ph5660 a dit:


> Je me rappelle il a quelque temps j'avais essayer de reinstaller mac osx sur le disque mais l'ordinateur avait refuse? je me demande si le fait de mettre a jour l'os il ne le reconnait plus?



ça ne sert à rien d'utiliser la hache pour aiguiser un couteau.  :rateau:  

procédons pas ordre si tu le veux bien


----------



## MamaCass (21 Novembre 2006)

Allez, fais comme moi, offre une deuxi&#232;me vie &#224; ton mac et fais en un ibook volant, je peux temoigner avec 1 giga de ram en plus, je ne reconnaissais plus mon ibook ! Et une clean installation aussi, ca aide


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

pour la memoire avec trois application il me reste que environ 7 mega de memoire disponible
Pour l'utilisation du processeur je tourne autour de 40%
(safari,information systeme,moniteur d'activite)


----------



## samoussa (21 Novembre 2006)

ph5660 a dit:


> pour la memoire avec trois application il me reste que environ 7 mega de memoire disponible
> Pour l'utilisation du processeur je tourne autour de 40%
> (safari,information systeme,moniteur d'activite)



&#231;a signifie que ton ordi manque juste de ram et que tu n'utilises pas toute sa puissance


----------



## ph5660 (21 Novembre 2006)

Pour noel je pars sur Taiwan. je pense que je trouverais sans trop de probleme de la memoire moins chere qu'ici.  merci a tout le monde d'avoir eclairer ma lanterne. Demain je travaille tot. 
merci beaucoup


----------



## levinch (22 Novembre 2006)

Tu n'as pas de sous et tu pars en voyage à Taïwan ...
???

En fait t'es pété de thune mais t'es radin, ou t'as pris un billet en first !

LOL

Désollé j'ai pas pu m'empêcher !

Suis les conseils avisés précédents et dnas l'ordre.
1-onyx
2-réparation des autorisations
3-formatage disque dur (après avoir sauvegardé les données LOL)
4-installation du max de mémoire que tu pourras : là en général il y a un soupir de soulagement du genre "j'aurais du le faire plus tôt"

Bon courage pour le déroulement du sauvetage : de toute façon ça te couteras moins cher qu'un ordi neuf ou qu'un billet pour Taïwan ....

Décidément je suis en forme aujourd'hui 

@ +

Vincent


----------



## JPTK (22 Novembre 2006)

ph5660 a dit:


> Pour noel je pars sur Taiwan. je pense que je trouverais sans trop de probleme de la memoire moins chere qu'ici.  merci a tout le monde d'avoir eclairer ma lanterne. Demain je travaille tot.
> merci beaucoup




Ouai bah essaye là sur place parce que si elle est pas compatible avec ton ibook t'auras l'air fin 

52  les 512 mo chez macway ça va...


----------



## Ax6 (22 Novembre 2006)

naas a dit:


> le lien ne fonctionne pas :mouais:


 

Lol naas tu es le seul généreux de la bande, tu es les seul a avoir cliqué sur le lien  

Bon c'est pas tout ça, mais jdois m'instruire sur : comment entretenir mon mac (alors que d'habitude c'est mon mac qui m'entretien :rateau:  ok ===> je sors !)


----------

